# recorrer a árbitros



## Maye

hola

Sólo para estar segura

recorrer a árbitros = comprometer en árbitros ?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Carfer

Sem mais contexto, diria que é possível que seja isso mesmo. O que está a traduzir é uma procuração? Se for, é provável que se trate de atribuir poderes ao procurador para se valer/para lançar mão/de árbitros  para a resolução de algum litígio ou questão. A hipótese da procuração não exclui que a mesma expressão, com o mesmo significado, possa surgir noutras situações/documentos jurídicos, mas só vendo.

*árbitro* neste sentido:
(DRAE)
2. m. y f. Persona que, como autoridad reconocida o designada por las partes, resuelve un conflicto o concilia intereses.


----------



## pfaa09

Sem mais contexto fica difícil.
Recorrer a = apoiar-se em; socorrer-se de; pedir ajuda a, etc.
Quando alguém tem uma dificuldade, recorre à família ou aos amigos por ajuda.
Como os árbitros não são amigos (supostamente de clubes) recorrer a eles é estar a falar de corrupção ou favorecimentos.
Sem mais contexto, é a única conclusão que posso chegar, além da conclusão do Carfer.


----------



## Cainejo

En español de España yo traduciría directamente por "recurrir a".


----------



## Carfer

Cainejo said:


> En español de España yo traduciría directamente por "recurrir a".


Também eu e a minha primeira reacção foi de facto essa. A expressão pareceu-me estranha, não porque a ideia do compromisso seja alheia à arbitragem, que não é, mas porque assumi, erradamente, que '_comprometer_' tivesse em espanhol os mesmos significados do português. Ora, em português "comprometer em árbitros" não faz muito sentido. À cautela, dei uma vista de olhos no DRAE e deparei com esta acepção de '_comprometer_' que se ajusta perfeitamente à hipótese da arbitragem (no sentido legal, que admiti ser o contexto, uma vez que este tópico vem na sequência de outra questão de Maye sobre uma procuração).


> *comprometer*
> Del lat. _compromittĕre._
> 
> 1. tr. Poner de común acuerdo en manos de un tercero la determinación de la diferencia, pleito, etc., sobre que se contiende. U. t. c. prnl.


Também encontrei referências à expressão no uso jurídico do México. Em todo o caso, em linguagem comum, a minha opção também seria '_recorrer a/recurrir a_'.


----------



## Maye

Carfer y pfaa09:

Gracias por sus repuestas

Sí, lo que estoy traduciendo es un Poder (uma procuração) .

Aquí "un poco" del contexto

PRIMEIRA: Oue constitui sua bastante procuradora, XXX, , a quem confere uma PROCURAÇÃO GERAL PARA PROCESSOS E COBRANÇAS, ATOS ADMINISTRATIVOS, com todos os poderes gerais e especiais para os quais a lei exija cláusula especial nos termos do parágrafo primeiro do artigo dois mil e oito do Código Civil do Estado Livre e Soberano de Morelos e saus correlativos noutras Entidades da República Mexicana: que, pela presante. fica a mencionada Procuradora expressamente autorizada a exercer os poderee expressos no Artigo dois mil trinta e dois da citada ordem e seus correlativos noutras Entidades do Pais, e portanto desistir, transigir, recorrer a árbitros, absolver e articular posições


----------



## Carfer

Maye said:


> Carfer y pfaa09:
> 
> Gracias por sus repuestas
> 
> Sí, lo que estoy traduciendo es un Poder (uma procuração) .
> 
> Aquí "un poco" del contexto
> 
> PRIMEIRA: *Q*ue constitui sua bastante procuradora XXX,  a quem confere uma PROCURAÇÃO GERAL PARA PROCESSOS E COBRANÇAS, ATOS ADMINISTRATIVOS, com todos os poderes gerais e especiais para os quais a lei exija cláusula especial nos termos do parágrafo primeiro do artigo dois mil e oito do Código Civil do Estado Livre e Soberano de Morelos e s*e*us correlativos noutras Entidades da República Mexicana: que, pela pres*e*nte, fica a mencionada Procuradora expressamente autorizada a exercer os podere*s* expressos no Artigo dois mil trinta e dois da citada ordem e seus correlativos noutras Entidades do Pais, e portanto desistir, transigir, recorrer a árbitros, absolver e articular posições



Está muito bem no geral, mas o último segmento, '_absolver e articular posições_', não corresponde a nada que seja costume incluir nas procurações de cá. Não creio que '_absolver_' seja de todo o termo correcto, visto que não conheço nenhuma acepção da palavra no direito português que faça sentido no contexto de uma procuração. '_Posições_' suscita-me idêntica reserva. '_Ordem_', se se refere ao Código Civil de Morelos, ficaria melhor como '_Lei_', dado que também não se usa na acepção de diploma legal. Se quiser transcrever o texto original, certamente seria mais fácil ajudar.


----------



## gato radioso

_Recurrir a árbitros..._

Soa bem na minha opinião, seria a minha primera opção de facto, embora tal vez seja um bocado coloquial;  mas sendo um texto jurídico julgo que também podía ficar bem:

_someter cuestiones litigiosas/disputas a arbitraje..._
ou
_someterse a arbitraje..._


----------



## Maye

Carfer said:


> Também eu e a minha primeira reacção foi de facto essa. A expressão pareceu-me estranha, não porque a ideia do compromisso seja alheia à arbitragem, que não é, mas porque assumi, erradamente, que '_comprometer_' tivesse em espanhol os mesmos significados do português. Ora, em português "comprometer em árbitros" não faz muito sentido. À cautela, dei uma vista de olhos no DRAE e deparei com esta acepção de '_comprometer_' que se ajusta perfeitamente à hipótese da arbitragem (no sentido legal, que admiti ser o contexto, uma vez que este tópico vem na sequência de outra questão de Maye sobre uma procuração).
> 
> Também encontrei referências à expressão no uso jurídico do México. Em todo o caso, em linguagem comum, a minha opção também seria '_recorrer a/recurrir a_'.


----------



## Maye

gato radioso said:


> _Recurrir a árbitros..._
> 
> Soa bem na minha opinião, seria a minha primera opção de facto, embora tal vez seja um bocado coloquial;  mas sendo um texto jurídico julgo que também podía ficar bem:
> 
> _someter cuestiones litigiosas/disputas a arbitraje..._
> ou
> _someterse a arbitraje..._


Cainejo, gato radioso y Carfer:

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. 

La traducción es del* portugués de Portugal al español;* el texto que envié es el* texto original de la notaria de Portugal. *

Estoy tratando entender el significado en el portugués jurídico de Portugal del término "recorrer a árbitros" para ver si lo puedo traducir como "comprometer en árbitros", expresión que como dice Carfer aparece en textos jurídicos de México en los que se trata de un "Poder". Así es que agradezco todas las explicaciones que me han dado al respecto.


Carfer dice: 


> '_absolver e articular posições_', não corresponde a nada que seja costume incluir nas procurações de cá. Não creio que '_absolver_' seja de todo o termo correcto


y


> _Posições_' suscita-me idêntica reserva. '_Ordem_', se se refere ao Código Civil de Morelos, ficaria melhor como '_Lei_', dado que também não se usa na acepção de diploma legal.


y le agradezco estas observaciones. Pero eso es lo que dice el texto portugués de una notaria de Albufeira (!?). La palabra "ordem" supongo que se refiere al párrafo primero del artículo 2008, supongo. ¿Cómo traducir "ordem"? (!?)

Gracias una vez más y saludos.


----------



## Carfer

Espantou-me que dissesse que o texto que transcreveu é o texto original português, porque ando no mundo direito há mais de meio século, fui advogado até me reformar e garanto-lhe que nunca tinha encontrado tais expressões nas inúmeras procurações que me passaram pelas mãos, nem nunca as usei nas que redigi.

O texto da procuração que transcreveu é, no geral, inteligível, salvo as expressões assinaladas, mas foge ao formulário português habitual e usa terminologia que não é do nosso direito. O facto de dela constarem remissões para a lei mexicana, que não é suposto que um notário ou jurista português conheça com tanto pormenor, levou-me a suspeitar de que a redacção não fosse da notária e se limitasse a transcrever uma minuta que os interessados lhe pudessem ter apresentado. Com a pulga atrás da orelha, comecei por procurar na net o Código Civil de Morelos e ... bingo!

Afinal, o que temos aqui é uma pescadinha de rabo na boca. Os artigos do Código de Morelos foram, seguramente, traduzidos (mal) para português, pespegados na procuração e só cabe agora à nossa amiga Maye retrovertê-los para espanhol. Antes assim, que está o trabalho feito e as dúvidas removidas. É só fechar o círculo, procurar as expressões correspondentes às mal amanhadas expressões da procuração nos dois artigos do Código que reproduzo a seguir e, pronto, está feito. (Como este é um forum de tradução, não vêm ao caso as questões jurídicas que esta maneira de redigir uma procuração suscita, designadamente se, face ao disposto no artº 42º do Código do Notariado, é legítimo fazer constar de uma procuração notarial portuguesa palavras ou expressões que não correspondem ao vocabulário nem às figuras do nosso direito e que, consequentemente, põem em causa a clareza do texto e podem dar azo a dificuldades de interpretação da vontade dos outorgantes. Para não falar já, claro, das dificuldades que põe ao tradutor e da salada a que este cirandar de espanhol para português e de português para espanhol pode produzir. Adiante.)



> *ARTICULO 2032.- CLAUSULAS ESPECIALES EN EL MANDATO JUDICIAL.*
> El procurador no necesita poder o cláusula especial, sino en los casos siguientes:
> I.- Para desistirse;
> II.- Para transigir;
> III.- Para comprometer en árbitros;
> IV.- Para absolver y articular posiciones;
> V.- Para hacer cesión de bienes;
> VI.- Para recusar;
> VII.- Para recibir pagos; y
> VIII.- Para los demás actos que expresamente determine la ley.
> Cuando en los poderes generales se desee conferir alguna o algunas de las facultades acabadas de enumerar, se observará lo dispuesto en el párrafo primero del artículo 2008 de este Código.





> *ARTICULO 2008.- MODALIDADES DE PODERES GENERALES ESPECIALES.*
> En todos los poderes generales para pleitos y cobranzas bastará que se diga que se otorgan con todas las facultades generales y las especiales que requieran cláusula especial conforme a la Ley, para que se entiendan conferidos sin limitación alguna.



Quando à tradução de '_ordem_', visto que tudo indicia que a procuração foi redigida com base num texto em espanhol, só me ocorre que seja uma má, péssima, tradução do espanhol _'ordenamiento_' (nas acepções 2 e 3 do verbete respectivo do DRAE), mas, claro, não tenho maneira de saber ao certo. Em português eu teria usado _'lei_', se se referir ao Código Civil, e mais uma vez me espanto como é que um termo de sentido tão diferente passou sem censura.

P.S. Se interessar a alguém, a _'absolución de posiciones_' corresponde, na realidade, ao '_depoimento de parte_' português (ou melhor, no caso de Espanha, correspondia, visto que a figura já não tem esse nome, agora designa-se por '_interrogatorio de las partes_'). Por aí podem avaliar a distância entre a terminologia portuguesa e a adoptada na procuração e a razão pela qual levantei a questão da inteligibilidade da expressão.


----------



## Maye

Carfer said:


> Espantou-me que dissesse que o texto que transcreveu é o texto original português, porque ando no mundo direito há mais de meio século, fui advogado até me reformar e garanto-lhe que nunca tinha encontrado tais expressões nas inúmeras procurações que me passaram pelas mãos, nem nunca as usei nas que redigi.
> 
> O texto da procuração que transcreveu é, no geral, inteligível, salvo as expressões assinaladas, mas foge ao formulário português habitual e usa terminologia que não é do nosso direito. O facto de dela constarem remissões para a lei mexicana, que não é suposto que um notário ou jurista português conheça com tanto pormenor, levou-me a suspeitar de que a redacção não fosse da notária e se limitasse a transcrever uma minuta que os interessados lhe pudessem ter apresentado. Com a pulga atrás da orelha, comecei por procurar na net o Código Civil de Morelos e ... bingo!
> 
> Afinal, o que temos aqui é uma pescadinha de rabo na boca. Os artigos do Código de Morelos foram, seguramente, traduzidos (mal) para português, pespegados na procuração e só cabe agora à nossa amiga Maye retrovertê-los para espanhol. Antes assim, que está o trabalho feito e as dúvidas removidas. É só fechar o círculo, procurar as expressões correspondentes às mal amanhadas expressões da procuração nos dois artigos do Código que reproduzo a seguir e, pronto, está feito. (Como este é um forum de tradução, não vêm ao caso as questões jurídicas que esta maneira de redigir uma procuração suscita, designadamente se, face ao disposto no artº 42º do Código do Notariado, é legítimo fazer constar de uma procuração notarial portuguesa palavras ou expressões que não correspondem ao vocabulário nem às figuras do nosso direito e que, consequentemente, põem em causa a clareza do texto e podem dar azo a dificuldades de interpretação da vontade dos outorgantes. Para não falar já, claro, das dificuldades que põe ao tradutor e da salada a que este cirandar de espanhol para português e de português para espanhol pode produzir. Adiante.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quando à tradução de '_ordem_', visto que tudo indicia que a procuração foi redigida com base num texto em espanhol, só me ocorre que seja uma má, péssima, tradução do espanhol _'ordenamiento_' (nas acepções 2 e 3 do verbete respectivo do DRAE), mas, claro, não tenho maneira de saber ao certo. Em português eu teria usado _'lei_', se se referir ao Código Civil, e mais uma vez me espanto como é que um termo de sentido tão diferente passou sem censura.
> 
> P.S. Se interessar a alguém, a _'absolución de posiciones_' corresponde, na realidade, ao '_depoimento de parte_' português (ou melhor, no caso de Espanha, correspondia, visto que a figura já não tem esse nome, agora designa-se por '_interrogatorio de las partes_'). Por aí podem avaliar a distância entre a terminologia portuguesa e a adoptada na procuração e a razão pela qual levantei a questão da inteligibilidade da expressão.


----------



## Maye

Carfer:

Muchas, pero muchas gracias por la granatención tan cuidadosa a mi consulta de si "¿_recorrer a árbitros = comprometer en árbitros_?"

El documento original a traducir me lo envió una notaria grande de la ciudad en la que vivo (cuernavaca), pero desde que empecé a traducir me pareció que estaba "un poco" mal redactado. Busqué en internet la supuesta notaria y su notaría en Albufeira y sí apareció algo en internet. Busque Albufeira y vi que es una ciudad (muy pequeña) de menos de 40,000 habitantes. Pero pensé "pero una notaria es una notaria". También me pareció extraño que tanto la mandate como la mandataría fueran dos personas que vivían aquí en Morelos, en la misma población y en el mismo barrio y que fueran a hacer un poder a Albufeira. En lo que no reparé fue en que el documento no tenía ningún sello de la supuesta notaría y en que en el apostille (de _Ministério Público Portugal, Produrad*o*ría Geral da República_) que la acompañaba tampoco llevara ningún sello sobre el texto.

Ayer que leí la amplia y clarísima explicación que uste tan amablemente me envió, la "_espantada_" fui yo. Espantada por no haberme dado cuenta de que ese documento era un documento desnudo de todo sello, y espantada de que me lo haya enviado una notaría. 

Desde luego no haré la traducción. Enviaré cualquier disculpa a la persona de la notaría que me envió el documento y le regresaré el anticipo que me hizo. Espero solucionar así esto.

Por lo pronto ya aprendí que tengo que ser mucho más cuidadosa al recibir un doc. a traducir (nunca me había pasado algo así) y aprendí también dos expresiones portuguesas:_ "pescadinha de rabo na boca" _y "_a pulga atrás da orelha_"

Una vez más muchas, muchas gracias Carfer. 

Saludos Maye


----------



## Carfer

Bem, fico mais descansado, não me agradava nada a imagem que essa procuração dava do notariado português, se acaso fosse genuína, como cheguei a admitir. Tecnicamente, o notariado português tem boa reputação, que a minha experiência profissional confirma. Albufeira é uma cidade, não tão pequena como isso, à escala portuguesa ou mesmo europeia, localizada no centro da região mais turística do país, o Algarve, por onde, todos os anos, passam uns milhões largos de estrangeiros. Não imagino quantos mexicanos, mas certamente alguns. Mas nem foi em pessoas físicas que pensei, mas nalguma empresa, de uma qualquer nacionalidade, com alguma ligação ao Algarve e interesses no estado de Morelos. Não sei se há, mas não é descabido pensá-lo. No mundo de hoje, e sobretudo no mundo dos negócios actual, tudo é possível. Nunca me passou pela cabeça a ideia de uma eventual falsificação, apesar das anomalias que a procuração evidenciava e de me parecer incrível que um notário lhe desse tal redacção ou aceitasse mantê-la, na hipótese, que não é incomum, de lhe ter sido apresentada em minuta.
Lamento que tenha perdido um cliente, desejo-lhe mais sorte para a próxima e não, não tem nada que agradecer.


----------



## Maye

Carfer, claro que tengo mucho que agradecerle, no sólo por esta vez, sino por todas las anteriores en que he consultado este foro y siempre he tenido de usted respuestas muy claras y muy amplias. 

Por mi parte, después de aclarar todo, gracias a usted, los  notarios portugueses, y europeos en general, no han perdido la buena imagen que tengo de ellos.

Respecto a Albufeira, hoy volví a consultar internet y vi que es un pueblo pesquero con una gran afluencia de turismo internacional. Me encantaría poder ir alguna vez por ahí, Portugal desde luego es un pais muy interesante.

Ahora enviaré a la persona que me solicitó la traducción un email diciendo que se me ha presentado un imprevisto y que no podré hacerle la traducción, y punto.

Un feliz domingo para usted

Maye


----------



## Carfer

Maye said:


> Un feliz domingo para usted


Igualmente para si. 
Quanto a Albufeira, vá, mas não se atarde muito por lá e vá ver outras regiões do país. O Algarve não é feio, as praias são óptimas, mas as zonas com alta pressão turística são iguais em todo o lado: grande confusão, um enorme circo para turista, nada de verdadeiramente genuíno, prepare-se até para ouvir falar pouco português (um quarto da população residente permanente de Albufeira é estrangeira e ainda tem de lhe somar os visitantes, e não, já não é uma aldeia piscatória há muitos anos. Hoje o negócio é outro e dá pelo nome de "turismo"). Há mais que ver em Portugal.


----------

